# New rifle



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I just bought a Remington 770. Some folks have mixed feelings about them, I liked it, and really like the fact it was chambered for .30-06 springfield, same as my M1's. I'll give an update when I have a chance to sit the bench cap some off.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats
I had considered one of those myself, and still might grab one


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congradulations. Please give us a detailed range report. I am a big fan of the remingtom 700.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just don;t get your M1 and 770 ammo mixed up. Modern, high-power .30-06 ammo can wreck the operating rod on your M1.

Congrats!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a 710 which I think is the older version of a 770 in .30-06. It is a nice rifle, I don't use it much since I have to travel to get to rifle territory in NY.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

snake35 said:


> Congradulations. Please give us a detailed range report. I am a big fan of the remingtom 700.


Will do. I'm curious how accurate it is out of box factory scoped.

CF, I got a schuster adjustable gas plug to dial it back for one of them, and I'm leaving the second with the stock plug. I only stock 150 gr. cartridges beside the small amount of old surplus ammo. If I could only go back to a few years ago when surplus was plentiful and didn't cost more than the rifles, an arm or a leg.


----------

